

Silicon Prairie News spurring Midwest investors to join AngelList (w/ Naval) - cgshaw
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/03/challenge-25-silicon-prairie-angel-investors-on-angellist

======
kovar
Speaking as a Midwest startup, while this is good, it lumps us in with the
Silicon Valley hive mind to some extent. It would be really helpful to have a
Midwest oriented AngelList.

~~~
cgshaw
If you look at the comments at the bottom of the link, Nivi from Angel List
made a page for midwest startups. I'm sure they could have some sort of page
for midwest investors as well.

~~~
kovar
Thank you for pointing that out, I appreciate it.

------
swGooF
This is a good initiative for the Midwest. Good work Silicon Prairie News.

